# bitFUUL's 3gal Cylindrical Cylinder of Death. 12 Plants enter, not all will survive.



## otisinhotville (Dec 10, 2011)

What filter and lighting are you using?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Here are some more shots of the room/equip. 




























I'm using a Tom Rapid's Canister Filter, but if it doesn't work, I might use an Eheim 2211.
The lighting is from Home Depot, and I slipped a 6500k bulb in the sockets.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

The hairgrass is growing upwards of 1" per day, there is a reason for this layout. 
Hopefully the grass will grow in nicely.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice work. that tank needs shrimp.. preferably red in color.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice Cylinder!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, the tank is coming nicely so far.


----------



## jonny black (Jun 30, 2012)

ah...same filter I am using on my 10...I really like it..and so quiet too 

tank look beautiful btw 

Jb


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Jb. My filter isn't working that great these days, so it's not creating enough flow in this tank.
To be honest, this is currently my least fav tank in my house, so it's probably gonna get remixed soon!
I'm even thinking of doing a vivarium/riparium/etc with it... who knows... Will keep the journal going though..


----------



## jonny black (Jun 30, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> Thanks Jb. My filter isn't working that great these days, so it's not creating enough flow in this tank.


I modified mine a bit....I didn't use the bendy hoses it came with...and also the carbon bag that you wrap around the intake in the filter....that either.

what I did do was get about 5' of 1/2 clear hose from lowes...andhttp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004K9A15G/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00 got these....I used one on intake that is in the tank...and then used 2 on the intake on the pump inside the filter.

mine seems to flow very well, and the water is very clear, and don't forget the filter still has to pump through my diffuser. So not bad at all. 

hope that helps.

Jb


----------



## jonny black (Jun 30, 2012)

hmm...something else also..if you get the hoses..you could move the tank closer to the corner of that table...run the hoses down to the floor and have the filter sitting the floor behind the table. having that white wall as a background would be a big difference I think instead of looking at a magnified view of the filter.


Jb


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I like how it grows out of the water and U still miss it in you 11.4 too. I want about 5 clumps for my new 10 gallon, where did you get it?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, I like the hairgrass, but it's not an easy plant to make work in a small tank.
I got it here, and always recommend GLA for everything: http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-plants/eleocharis-montevidensis-hairgrass-giant.html


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

Bro, how long have you owned that filter? I was looking into grabin a few of them for the shrimp farm but read some mixed reviews. Any leaks? Hows the water clarity and such?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

*Remix*

Although I enjoy the hairgrass, this lil tank needed some more personality. 
So I dropped the filter, covered the top, and lowered the water to substrate level.
There are about 12+ different types of plants in here, I'm curious which ones will win.....
FIGHT!


----------



## jonny black (Jun 30, 2012)

OMG dude...you forgot the #1 rule.....


you don't talk about plant fight club!!!!


lol

looks nice...cant wait to see what it looks like in a couple of weeks.


Jb


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

jonny black said:


> OMG dude...you forgot the #1 rule.....
> you don't talk about plant fight club!!!!


:hihi:


----------



## Wwwwd82 (Feb 26, 2012)

This reminds me of Snl when they do the Nick Cage skit "Two men enter, two men leave!":hihi:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Wwwwd82 said:


> This reminds me of Snl when they do the Nick Cage skit "Two men enter, two men leave!":hihi:


 Haha
Plants are doing well so far, I've got high hopes for this project.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Plants are doing wonderfully in this emersed setup! I started it inside, then have moved it outside. Seems to be doing great either way, fingers crossed!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Some new shots.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Everything looks great for the most part, I like it!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Kehy said:


> Everything looks great for the most part, I like it!


Thanks Kehy. 
I've merged this with my Growstation thread!


This Thread is No Longer Updated:
ALL FUTURE UPDATES CAN BE FOUND HERE




Thanks for viewing.


----------

